# Cost of living in nova scotia



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

We are in the middle of moving to NS what's the price like?

Where to buy food etc

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Nova scotia here we come said:


> We are in the middle of moving to NS what's the price like?
> 
> Where to buy food etc
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


If you mean the prices of everything. There is no definitive answer. Some thing cost more, some cost less and some about the same as UK?
There are supermarkets all over. Main one in NS would be Sobeys.


----------

